# Just saved 85 GTI



## vwmotosport (Mar 7, 2006)

Yeah i got this car from a dude for 300 bucks he got it from an auction hopefully someday it will be done Just replaced the floor pan drivers side its only got original 118k mi








someday it will be a 15000 300hundred dollar car


----------



## ayton (Mar 12, 2003)

nice find


----------



## aukfox (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (ayton)*

300 bucks for a yellow gti you got a deal


----------



## Krutonvw (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: Just saved 85 GTI (vwmotosport)*

For $300 damm thats nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . What your plans for it?


----------



## 97jettaTREK (Nov 24, 2005)

*Re: Just saved 85 GTI (Krutonvw)*
















why not me


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Just saved 85 GTI (vwmotosport)*

was the car silver originally?


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Just saved 85 GTI (vwmotosport)*

Sweet find, wish i came across a great deal like that when i was looking for a scirocco http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

